
Ask HN: Good Ruby codebase to read? - 0x54MUR41
Inspired from these two previous posts:<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9896369 (Python)<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14462125 (Go)<p>I want to know what Ruby codebase you recommend to read since I have been building a Ruby Gems. Thank you.
======
tachyons
My suggestions

Rails projects

1\. Gitlab 2\. Code triage 3\. Redmine (Especially plugin architecture)

Gems

1\. Rails (How to arrange big libraries)

2\. Pundit (Get the things done in simple object oriented way)

3\. Spina ( mountable rails engines)

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thanks

